# Welsh Presbyterian Church, Liverpool, February 2016



## dannyryder (Feb 12, 2016)

This place has always been one of those buildings you go past quite a bit, you know its not going anywhere and it's prime for a root round!

Well I finally went for that root round inside the Welsh Presbyterian Church in Liverpool, so for a bit of a brief history; The church was built between 1865 and 1867, and designed by the local architects W. & G. Audsley. At the time it was built, its steeple of 200 feet, it was the highest building in Liverpool. In 1982, when it was no longer used as a Welsh Presbyterian Church, it was sold to the Brotherhood of the Cross and Star, a religious movement based in Nigeria. They ceased to use the church in the 1990s, it became vacant, was vandalised, and became derelict. There were plans for the leasehold to be acquired by a partnership of the Merseyside Building Preservation Trust and the Heritage Trust for the North West. As of 2013 the Merseyside Building Preservation Trust is undertaking a feasibility study with the intention to make a bid for a grant from the Heritage Lottery Fund.

And the photos:


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr



Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr


Welsh Presbyterian Church by Danny Ryder, on Flickr

Thanks for looking 

Danny x


----------



## krela (Feb 12, 2016)

That last photo makes no sense at all! Nice thank you.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 12, 2016)

Amazing site and photos - my fave by far was the piano & broken chair, how on earth did it survive at all in all that devastation! In the last photo the church looks pretty ok - is it just the back part that is derelict? Great set of pics, really enjoyed


----------



## tazong (Feb 12, 2016)

The second to last picture was my fav with that round window - The work that must have gone in to create that must have been astounding


----------



## smiler (Feb 12, 2016)

I liked that Danny, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 12, 2016)

That's probably the worst piano i've ever seen. Shame to see how this building's been treated by the scum, but nicely captured.


----------



## dannyryder (Feb 12, 2016)

tazong said:


> The second to last picture was my fav with that round window - The work that must have gone in to create that must have been astounding



That window is also the first real view you have as you get in too! I'm going to have to go back with tripod though, there's a bit more to explore where there's not much natural light getting in.


----------



## dannyryder (Feb 12, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Amazing site and photos - my fave by far was the piano & broken chair, how on earth did it survive at all in all that devastation! In the last photo the church looks pretty ok - is it just the back part that is derelict? Great set of pics, really enjoyed



The entire church is derelict, the main part at the front has lost the centre part of its roof and the Vicarage (I think) The part at the back is more torn up, there's an upstairs but no stairs. Also, the very rotten floor falls beneath you in places so be careful ahaha!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 12, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> That's probably the worst piano i've ever seen. Shame to see how this building's been treated by the scum, but nicely captured.



Worst piano??? That was beautiful compared to what the stunning piano at Talgarth Asylum has recently become!


----------



## dannyryder (Feb 12, 2016)

IMG_3679 by Danny Ryder, on Flickr

I think this is my all time favourite piano, it lived in The Kazimier in Liverpool (a club I worked in before its closure due to urban regenetrification).


----------



## tazong (Feb 12, 2016)

dannyryder said:


> IMG_3679 by Danny Ryder, on Flickr
> 
> I think this is my all time favourite piano, it lived in The Kazimier in Liverpool (a club I worked in before its closure due to urban regenetrification).



I read the last part 3 times and i still dont know what it means lol


----------



## The Wombat (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice work there, 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2016)

Superb shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow, ive actually been here, about a year and a half ago. Nice to see this place again


----------



## x_sarahjohnson (Feb 15, 2016)

Fancy seeing you in here danny! Hahaha love these!x


----------



## MrDan (Feb 20, 2016)

Nice share, what DirtyJigsaw didn't mention is he almost killed sweet_pea here by accidentally knocking a large piece of brick on to his head! Whilst trying to climb through that doorway to the left of the 'o o obu' wall


----------

